# Other Languages > jQuery >  hide div after just showing

## ERUM

I have following jquery code ..and when I click on button it shows main div and then hide right after it ..any help



```
<%@ Page Language="C#" AutoEventWireup="true" CodeBehind="AddComment.aspx.cs" Inherits="Real_etsate.AddComment" %>

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" >
<head runat="server">
    <title>Untitled Page</title>
    
        <script src="js/jquery.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
   <script src="http://ajax.aspnetcdn.com/ajax/jQuery/jquery-1.5.js" type="text/javascript"></script> 

   <script type="text/javascript"> 
   
   
    function CallService1() {
            
     $.ajax({   
     type: "POST",
     url: "MyService.asmx/Addtodb",  
     data: "{ 'value1': " + "'" +  $("#txt_comments").val() + "'" +  "}",
      contentType: "application/json; charset=utf-8",  
      dataType: "json",     
      success: OnSuccess,
      error: OnError   
      });   
      
  } 
      
      function OnSuccess(data, status) {  
       if(data.d == "Valid User")
       { 
     // $("#lblResult").html(data.d); 
    // $("#main").fadeIn("slow");
     }
//      if(data.d == "In_Valid User")
//        $("#main").slideUp("slow");
      // alert(data.d);
        

       } 
      function OnError(request, status, error) { 
////       $("#lblResult").html(request.statusText);   
////       
////          $("#main").slideUp("slow");  
     } 
//       
//       
   $(document).ready(function() { 
        $("#lnk_btn").click(function() { 
         $("#main").show(); //You can replace this with .toggle() if you want to toggle the visibility 
////           
    //     $("#main").slideDown("slow");

    }); 
 }); 
</script>
    
    <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="CSS/style.css"/>
</head>
<body>
    <form id="form1" runat="server">
    <asp:Button ID="lnk_btn" runat="server" Text="Insert Comments" />
      <div id="main" runat="server" style="display: none;">
    
    
    <div>
    
        <asp:TextBox ID="txt_comments" runat="server"></asp:TextBox>
        <asp:Button ID="Button1" OnClientClick="CallService1(); return false;"  runat="server" Text="Button" /> 
    </div>
    </div>
    </form>
</body>
</html>
```

----------


## Bharathi P

Hi,

You can use HTML Input button instead of <asp:Button ID="lnk_btn" runat="server" Text="Insert Comments" />.
Dont use runat="server" tag in html button.

Regards,
Bharathi P






> I have following jquery code ..and when I click on button it shows main div and then hide right after it ..any help
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <%@ Page Language="C#" AutoEventWireup="true" CodeBehind="AddComment.aspx.cs" Inherits="Real_etsate.AddComment" %>
> 
> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
> 
> ...

----------

